# Shhhh - Don't tell anyone about my Glockenspiel



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I rented a G17 and G34 today - both of which I have previously owned. I liked the G17 more.

Got the homeland Security Discount. And it comes with THREE mags. Couldn't pass it up.

Before anyone has a cow about a Beretta guy and DA/SA obsessed guy buying a Glock - rest assured, it's just a range toy. I'd never carry it. No need to call for an ambulance!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

There are support groups for this affliction. No one will judge you.

GW


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Careful they tend to multiply.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rustygun said:


> Careful they tend to multiply.


Haha, no. I've actually had 5 Glocks prior to this one (all 9mm). At this point in my life, I prefer DA/SA. I got this as a pure range toy,a nd i plan to try competition shooting in the next couple of weeks. I am at a disadvantage in that with a DA/SA.

I didn't do a double tap with the G34 very well - but on the G17, the second shotw as right by the first - both in the circle. That made up my mind.

I was actually planning to take my PX4 to the competition if I didn't like the G34. I was surprised I shot the G17 better


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I found out that I shoot the G19 better Gen 2 better than the others. It is a nice weapon and I plan on getting me a 10mm since I have most of the others for Black Bear protections. I plan on sticking with Underwood deep Xtreme Penetrator in 9mm, 40 S&W, and .45acp for protection in the woods. Does anyone shoot Buffalo Bore Hard Cast or Double Tap Penetration bullets?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Remember do not feed after midnight and never get it wet..................


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Fear Not the Double Action Shot. Part I of III


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

"Time" for a new Glock, eh? The Glock Clock claims its first victim! :mrgreen:

The pull of the Dark Side is strong...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Slightly better picture of this squarish object


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Slightly better picture of this squarish object


An object of great beauty. The FORCE is working within you,


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, I hit the range and put 200 rounds thru the gun - Not much to say - it is a glock. As with a prev G17, I'm getting hit with ejected casings. But, at least it's not getting me in the face. They come lower. But, it's not every time.

Anyway, gun is accurate and runs 100%

I did change the sights out at the range. I bought some Warren Tactical Sevigny tritium sights. Very close to the sight picture on my Dan Wessons. I have been debating on whether I'd do it since I bought the gun. After a few rounds with the stock sights, I went back into the store portion and had them changed. I do like them a lot.

Here are what they look like:


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

When my 17 was new I had some brass to the face issues. It quit doing that after awhile nothing I did but just kept shooting it. I really like those sights.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rustygun said:


> When my 17 was new I had some brass to the face issues. It quit doing that after awhile nothing I did but just kept shooting it. I really like those sights.


Thanks. Yea, I'm gonna give it a little time on the gun before I worry about it. On another forum, someone told me to try an aftermarket extractor or send it to Glock. I'll give it 1k rounds first to see what changes over time.

Yes, I love the sights a lot. See, I have ALWAYS hated ANYTHING but 3 dot sights. Then I got my 1st Dan Wesson 1911 last summer. They have similar sights. I took a chance. I couldn't believe how much I liked them afterwards.

This is the Dan Wesson:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice! (Both the new sights and the DW)


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

If it gets close to another Glock late at night you may end up with several more Glocks later in the year


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

Geez Shipwreck, you bought a new Glock. Now I'm going to have to buy one....See what you started.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I have used it in a couple of USPSA matches. I love the sights I put on it!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That's the way it starts...

Reliable, accurate; but it's a range-toy only.

Might as well shoot a few USPSA matches with it; I love those sights!


Next thing you know, you'll be saying stuff like:

"Wow, this thing is light, and it's so simple to use!"

"No long/heavy-short/crisp-trigger-pulls to sort through and manage? What will I do with all that extra brain power?!?"

"I've got 15 minutes before I have to leave; I suppose I could detail-strip and clean every part of my Glock, but then I'd still have 5 minutes to burn..."


All is proceeding as I have foreseen...
(Insert evil laugh here)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Haha, well, in my case, that won't be happening...

I only carry DA/SA guns for definsive purposes. I have owned 5 other Glocks before this one, but that was years ago. I've had my CHL license for almost 20 years now, so I have carried many guns over the years. But, I only bought the G17 for USPSA, and because I qualify for the blue label Glocks. I got it for just over $400 new with 3 mags (gen 4 G17). 

After being in a situation year sago where the adrenaline kicked in (I kept my wits about me and didn't have to use a gun), I saw what it was like in that situation... For carry, I like the added insurance of a DA first shot, and I don't want to have to deactivate any safeties either (so, I also won't carry a 1911 any longer). 

I have been wanting to try my Hk P2000 (my carry gun) in USPSA - but I shoot at an indoor range. Often you change mags on the move, so you are dropping mags that still have rounds in them sometimes.. On a concrete floor. The HK mags cost me too much to do that... I'd have to buy a 2nd set just for competition so I would know that my good ones don't get damaged. Plus, the Glock trigger does have some advantage in competition, even though I shoot my HK good enough.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Haha, no. I've actually had 5 Glocks prior to this one (all 9mm). At this point in my life, I prefer DA/SA. I got this as a pure range toy,a nd i plan to try competition shooting in the next couple of weeks. I am at a disadvantage in that with a DA/SA.
> 
> I didn't do a double tap with the G34 very well - but on the G17, the second shotw as right by the first - both in the circle. That made up my mind.
> 
> I was actually planning to take my PX4 to the competition if I didn't like the G34. I was surprised I shot the G17 better


congrats on the new toy. I was undecided about glock 22 or 34. bought the 34 . I an NOT doing well with it. Not sure why. I think I need to shoot it like a 1911 not like a glock( less trigger finger on the trigger. Thinking that I should have bought a glock 22 and a lonewolf conversion(to 9mm)barrel but my lgs did not have them

by the way Shipwreck-- a lone wolf match barrel will make that Glock 17 really accurate--IMHO


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

boatdoc173 said:


> congrats on the new toy. I was undecided about glock 17 or 34. bought the 34 for the longer barrel. I an NOT doing well with it. Not sure why. I think I need to shoot it like a 1911 not like a glock( less trigger finger on the trigger. I think ,(also) that I should have bought a glock 22 and a lonewolf barrel but my lgs did not have them
> 
> by the way Shipwreck-- a lone wolf match barrel will make that Glock 17 really accurate--IMHO


I owned a G34 about 10-12 years ago. I liked it at the time. But, before I bought this particular G17 I now own, I rented both the G34 and G17. I liked the weight and balance of the G17 more.

I will admit that I shoot very good my G17 - but I attribute it to the sights I have on the gun.

I shot the rental very well at 15 yards (with factory sights). But, when I got this G17 I own, I just did so so at 15 yards. The range I shot at is also the shop I bought the gun at. I went back into the store section and had them install those Warren Tactical Sevigny tritium sights that I posted above. Took about 15 minutes, and then I went back out on the range... Wow, what a difference! Man, huge difference. Much tighter groups than with 3 dot sights too...

I love these sights on this Glock, and they are very similar to the Straight 8 sights on my 1911. I wish I could have these on all my guns...

My new Wilson Tactical Beretta 92 has a solid black sight - but I do wish it had a small white tritium insert like the ones on my Glock and 1911. The Glock Warren sights are also somewhat tall, as well - it makes it easier for me to get on target faster than the shorter all black rear sight of my new Beretta.

So, I'm satisfied with how the gun shoots. I have been doing really well accuracy wise with the gun - I just need to work on speed, actually. On the last qualifier I did, I even but 2 rounds in the exact same hole. I had others tell me that this means I should have shot faster. So, I'm good with the factory barrel. But, thanks for the suggestion

Pic of gun with new sights:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Haha, well, in my case, that won't be happening...
> 
> I only carry DA/SA guns for definsive purposes. I have owned 5 other Glocks before this one, but that was years ago. I've had my CHL license for almost 20 years now, so I have carried many guns over the years. But, I only bought the G17 for USPSA, and because I qualify for the blue label Glocks. I got it for just over $400 new with 3 mags (gen 4 G17).
> 
> ...


All well-reasoned arguments (as usual) that make sense for you, so I wish you good luck in competition, relaxation in your recreational shooting activities, and hope you never have to employ a pistol for anything more serious than those uses!


----------

